# America Is Becoming A More Angry Country



## mudwhistle

*Is America Becoming More Angry?*

NEW YORK (MYFOXNY) -

Some are describing this as "America's anger epidemic." And there are a few reasons: uncertainty in the job market and the economy, working long hours -- on average about one month more now than they did in the 1970s and with less vacation.

So if it seems like Americans are angrier these days it's because we are.

What has you seeing red? Maybe it's the traffic or the ups and downs of the stock market. For one guy seen on a viral video, he threw a tantrum over a city street trombone player. I guess he didn't like the tune.

And of course, there are the celebrity meltdowns, like Alec Baldwin's epic fail last week when he blew up at Fox 5 reporter Linda Schmidt.

Singer Chris Brown was also just ordered to spend three months in rehab after reading he threw a rock through his own mother's car window.

Dr. Sudeepta Varma, a psychiatrist, said it is not all a coincidence. Americans really are angrier now than they've ever been before.

A recent study from the USA Today found 60 percent of Americans report feeling angry or irritable. That is up from 50 percent when a similar poll was taken in 2011.

Read more: America's anger epidemic: why? - New York News
Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook​
The left has been talking about this for years. 

They blame the increase in anger on the Tea Party.

Actually most of the anger is being caused by those who feel that this country has been unfair.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Good. Hopefully it will become full blown violent next.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

R.C. Christian said:


> Good. Hopefully it will become full blown violent next.



I'm changing everyday.


----------



## mudwhistle

*Types of anger:
*

*Passive anger
*
Passive anger can be expressed in the following ways:

* Dispassion*, such as giving someone the cold shoulder or a fake smile, looking unconcerned or "sitting on the fence" while others sort things out, dampening feelings with substance abuse, overreacting, oversleeping, not responding to another's anger, frigidity, indulging in sexual practices that depress spontaneity and make objects of participants, giving inordinate amounts of time to machines, objects or intellectual pursuits, talking of frustrations but showing no feeling.
* Evasiveness*, such as turning one's back in a crisis, avoiding conflict, not arguing back, becoming phobic.
*Defeatism*, such as setting yourself and others up for failure, choosing unreliable people to depend on, being accident prone, underachieving, sexual impotence, expressing frustration at insignificant things but ignoring serious ones.
*Obsessive behavior*, such as needing to be inordinately clean and tidy, making a habit of constantly checking things, over-dieting or overeating, demanding that all jobs be done perfectly.
* Psychological manipulation*, such as provoking people to aggression and then patronizing them, provoking aggression but staying on the sidelines, emotional blackmail, false tearfulness, feigning illness, sabotaging relationships, using sexual provocation, using a third party to convey negative feelings, withholding money or resources.
* Secretive behavior*, such as stockpiling resentments that are expressed behind people's backs, giving the silent treatment or under the breath mutterings, avoiding eye contact, putting people down, gossiping, anonymous complaints, poison pen letters, stealing, and conning.
*Self-blame*, such as apologizing too often, being overly critical, inviting criticism.

*Aggressive anger*

The symptoms of aggressive anger are:

* Bullying*, such as threatening people directly, persecuting, pushing or shoving, using power to oppress, shouting, driving someone off the road, playing on people's weaknesses.
*  Destructiveness*, such as destroying objects, harming animals, destroying a relationship, reckless driving, substance abuse.
* Grandiosity*, such as showing off, expressing mistrust, not delegating, being a sore loser, wanting center stage all the time, not listening, talking over people's heads, expecting kiss and make-up sessions to solve problems.
* Hurtfulness*, such as physical violence, including sexual abuse and rape, verbal abuse, biased or vulgar jokes, breaking a confidence, using foul language, ignoring people's feelings, willfully discriminating, blaming, punishing people for unwarranted deeds, labeling others.
* Manic behavior*, such as speaking too fast, walking too fast, working too much and expecting others to fit in, driving too fast, reckless spending.
* Selfishness*, such as ignoring others' needs, not responding to requests for help, queue jumping.
* Threats*, such as frightening people by saying how one could harm them, their property or their prospects, finger pointing, fist shaking, wearing clothes or symbols associated with violent behaviour, tailgating, excessively blowing a car horn, slamming doors.
*Unjust blaming*, such as accusing other people for one's own mistakes, blaming people for your own feelings, making general accusations.
* Unpredictability*, such as explosive rages over minor frustrations, attacking indiscriminately, dispensing unjust punishment, inflicting harm on others for the sake of it, using alcohol and drugs,[19] illogical arguments.
*Vengeance*, such as being over-punitive, refusing to forgive and forget, bringing up hurtful memories from the past.


Anger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jughead

Well, with the millions of Americans who've had their health insurance plans cancelled recently, I can see why America is becoming more angry.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I'm definitely in the "Vengeance" category.


----------



## R.C. Christian

"Anger is more useful than despair. Basic psychology is among my subroutines" - J.E.D.


----------



## Pennywise

I'll say straight up that Alec Baldwin has issues, no doubt. But, the way celebrities are harassed by press and parasitic paparazzi is more vile than the angry outbursts. People often say "well it goes with the territory of being a public figure", and that is true to a degree, but our culture is obsessed with celebrity and our media do not know proper boundaries. 

It's not right that a man can't even get into his car without being assaulted by media parasites. It's grotesque. And I say all this as a person who is not a fan of Baldwin nor how he comports himself.


----------



## mudwhistle

Pennywise said:


> I'll say straight up that Alec Baldwin has issues, no doubt. But, the way celebrities are harassed by press and parasitic paparazzi is more vile than the angry outbursts. People often say "well it goes with the territory of being a public figure", and that is true to a degree, but our culture is obsessed with celebrity and our media do not know proper boundaries.
> 
> It's not right that a man can't even get into his car without being assaulted by media parasites. It's grotesque. And I say all this as a person who is not a fan of Baldwin nor how he comports himself.



True, but Alec seems to have more than problems with the press. After hearing his rants to his daughter it's clear he has anger issues.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*America Is Becoming A More Angry Country *

Particularly at the political extremes as well as Congress.


----------



## mudwhistle

The following is an article that I read on MSN. I kind of think that most Americans are becoming angry at the way things seem to be going for themselves and that the government keeps getting the $$$ while hard working Americans have to sport the government to keep them living in the fashion to which they have become accustomed. It does'nt seem right that the government is no longer for the people and by the people, but is now the end all be all of life, if we don't agree...then too bad for us.


MSN:A LIST HOT TOPICS

*Angry Americans*


Whether you blame it on unemployment, lost homes, health care scares or other issues, *America's psyche is showing signs of wear:*

*Signs of the times:* A key measure of people's confidence surprised experts by falling. And more Americans are calling these hotlines for help.

*The recession:* It has led to increased violence worldwide, a study found. Some Americans, meanwhile, have become riled up over issues, including:

*Washington*
**Gun rights:* Sales have surged since President Barack Obama took office. (What's behind that?)
**The latest topic of debate:* Obama's Nobel Peace Prize win.

*Health care*
**Town Halls:* Meetings to discuss proposed health care reform turned hostile, with a bloody incident, out-of-control crowds and weapons.
**Congress:* Rep. Joe Wilson's shout-out during President Barack Obama's speech incited a backlash, but his outburst had a silver lining.

*The economy*
**Housing:* Foreclosures, triggered in part by the subprime mortgage crisis, turned homeowners into protesters.
**Bailouts:* Companies' billion-dollar bailouts, courtesy of the American taxpayer, also led to protests. Some executives took bonuses, earning them a public scolding.

*Coping:* Two emotions usually precede anger. Feeling immobilized and unable to make decisions are warning signs. Having panic attacks? Here's some advice.​
Angry Americans


----------



## mudwhistle

Black leader* Rev. Jesse Lee Peterson* is challenging* Oprah Winfrey* to put up or shut up.

Peterson, a columnist for WND and the president of the Brotherhood Organization of A New Destiny, or BOND, cites Winfrey&#8217;s recent* &#8220;outrageous claim that blacks in America are still terrorized by whites because of their race.&#8221;*

*&#8220;Oprah Winfrey is sending a destructive and racist message to black youth,&#8221;* said Peterson in a statement Tuesday.

*&#8220;I&#8217;m calling on Oprah to back up her claims and give proof of blacks being terrorized by whites. She can&#8217;t &#8211; because it&#8217;s not happening.&#8221;*

Winfrey made the remarks in an interview with the BBC last Friday on the subject of her movie &#8220;The Butler.&#8221;

*The only way for racism to disappear, she said, would be for** &#8220;older [white] people who were born, bred and marinated in prejudice and racism to die.&#8221;*

Read more at Black leader to Oprah: Put up or shut up!​



Oprah then received the Medal of Freedom from our President this week


----------



## Pennywise

mudwhistle said:


>



There is so much wrong with that picture I could write a thesis on it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Look for more drugs to be legalized and made available free from government "contentment" shops.  Comatose people are happy people wot don't challenge "authority".


----------



## mudwhistle

Pennywise said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much wrong with that picture I could write a thesis on it.
Click to expand...


Evil or misguided people believe they can dissuade their guilt by giving each other awards.


----------



## Pennywise

mudwhistle said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much wrong with that picture I could write a thesis on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evil or misguided people believe they can dissuade their guilt by giving each other awards.
Click to expand...


More so, it's payback. Reparations in the form of a giant FUCK YOU to non castrated white men.

There's a whole lot of vile subtext in that picture.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

hell yes I am angry thats why I changed my avatar and signature


----------



## Jughead

JakeStarkey said:


> *America Is Becoming A More Angry Country *
> 
> Particularly at the political extremes as well as Congress.


I could seriously envision violence breaking out either in the House of Representatives or the Senate. This scenario could not be ruled out, not by a long shot. 

If we look close to home, in December 2006, the Mexican Legislature erupted in a brawl. Not to mention all the brawls that broke out in the South Korean Legislature throughout the years. What a sight it was, politicians throwing chairs and flinging microphones, along with the occasional jab or uppercut. It was very comical to watch.


----------



## mudwhistle

Jughead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America Is Becoming A More Angry Country *
> 
> Particularly at the political extremes as well as Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> I could seriously envision violence breaking out either in the House of Representatives or the Senate. This scenario could not be ruled out, not by a long shot.
> 
> If we look close to home, in December 2006, the Mexican Legislature erupted in a brawl. Not to mention all the brawls that broke out in the South Korean Legislature throughout the years. What a sight it was, politicians throwing chairs and flinging microphones, along with the occasional jab or uppercut. It was very comical to watch.
Click to expand...


That would be my slogan if I ran for Congress......"Kick Washington in the balls.....literally".


----------



## rdean

I don't think Right Wingers could be any more angry.  Or nuts.  Or strange.  And most, if not all, of the problems facing this country, they started.  The Bush Tax Deficits.  The two unfunded wars.  The hatred of minorities.  The broken economy. Voter suppression.


----------



## R.C. Christian

When the shit hits the fan unarmed cowards ^^^ will hide in caves to evade our wrath after all other methods to exterminate us fail, LOL.


----------



## Bloodrock44

I go to the Dixie Gun & Knife shows. Every time there's 25-30 thousand show up for the weekend buying guns and ammo. What I see with all the vitriol and anger fomenting, that something big will happen and the shit will hit the fan. People who don't believe in and hate guns will not fare well.


----------



## mudwhistle

rdean said:


> I don't think Right Wingers could be any more angry.  Or nuts.  Or strange.  And most, if not all, of the problems facing this country, they started.  The Bush Tax Deficits.  The two unfunded wars.  The hatred of minorities.  The broken economy. Voter suppression.



All total fabrications to make the dummies get mad at other Americans.


----------



## HenryBHough

This thread pisses ME off.

Obama?

Not worth getting agitated over.  When the fall comes it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Katzndogz

The more multicultural we become the angrier we will get.   The happiest most peaceful nation is Denmark.   They have draconian immigration laws limiting immigration to a mere trickle and those have to be skilled and agree to become fully, culturally, Danish.

BBC News - Do Denmark's immigration laws breach human rights?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Katzndogz said:


> The more multicultural we become the angrier we will get.   The happiest most peaceful nation is Denmark.   They have draconian immigration laws limiting immigration to a mere trickle and those have to be skilled and agree to become fully, culturally, Danish.
> 
> BBC News - Do Denmark's immigration laws breach human rights?



I disagree to a point, multicultural may pay a part in the anger, but more than anything else I think it's the direction the country is going. Those that want the country to go in that direction are angry at those who will fight to prevent it. Change when you move away from your fundamentals that created this country is not good.


----------



## mudwhistle

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more multicultural we become the angrier we will get.   The happiest most peaceful nation is Denmark.   They have draconian immigration laws limiting immigration to a mere trickle and those have to be skilled and agree to become fully, culturally, Danish.
> 
> BBC News - Do Denmark's immigration laws breach human rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree to a point, multicultural may pay a part in the anger, but more than anything else I think it's the direction the country is going. Those that want the country to go in that direction are angry at those who will fight to prevent it. Change when you move away from your fundamentals that created this country is not good.
Click to expand...


Obama is not only transforming American into a country that the founders didn't intend but he's using social justice to even some scores.

It's pure racism.


----------



## Amelia

As we lose touch with things which are innately rewarding, frustration increases.  

We are an instant gratification culture.  An increasingly graceless culture.  An increasingly uncultured culture.  Courtesy has been undervalued.  

Things we could rely on are no more. 

We're like fractious 3-year-olds who need a nap.  No wonder anger is on the rise.


----------



## Unkotare

R.C. Christian said:


> When the shit hits the fan unarmed cowards ^^^ will hide in caves to evade our wrath after all other methods to exterminate us fail, LOL.





Who is "us," you fucking head case?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Absolutely. The key word here, IMO, is frustration.
I love truisms, those small statements that say so much more [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]
She said it perfectly and succinctly - "As we lose touch with things that are innately rewarding...." 
Indeed.
 America is no longer the land of opportunity, at least not the land of OPEN and FREE opportunity. With each passing year, there are fewer and fewer independent small businesses all across America. This is lost opportunities for individuals to pursue their dreams - "pursuit of happiness". We have become a corporatist society, and in such an economy - there is no room for small businesses. Not only is it extraordinarily hard if not impossible to compete with them - but the government has written many laws and regulations that were specifically written to kill the small markets (agriculture is one of the best example of this, but there are many more)
  At the same time, manufacturing has left America. And with it went security and good wages for those without a degree. 
I could easily write an 30 or 40 pages on this topic.
We are indeed an angry society...and it will get worse.
And BTW - this isn't a Republican/Democrat thing...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rdean said:


> I don't think Right Wingers could be any more angry.  Or nuts.  Or strange.  And most, if not all, of the problems facing this country, they started.  The Bush Tax Deficits.  The two unfunded wars.  The hatred of minorities.  The broken economy. Voter suppression.



This is the type of lies and misinformation I have been talking about If the higher ups want to clean the board up they should start with shit like this

You don't have any idea what you are talking about, just using liberal talking points
If Bush tax deficit were so bad why did obama continue them and when he let them sun set why have the middle class felt the affect of the increase?
And speaking of taxes hows that largest tax increase on the middle class and poor that we have had in a very long long time, called obamacare? Really dude whats the deficit right now?

What two unfounded wars? are you saying are troops were not funded?


Where is your supporting evidence that the right wing hates minorities, and voters suppression?

Broken economy? started under whose government control?

Hows this for a rebuttal class?
No cussing insulting or name calling.


----------



## mudwhistle

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Right Wingers could be any more angry.  Or nuts.  Or strange.  And most, if not all, of the problems facing this country, they started.  The Bush Tax Deficits.  The two unfunded wars.  The hatred of minorities.  The broken economy. Voter suppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of lies and misinformation I have been talking about If the higher ups want to clean the board up they should start with shit like this
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about, just using liberal talking points
> If Bush tax deficit were so bad why did obama continue them and when he let them sun set why have the middle class felt the affect of the increase?
> And speaking of taxes hows that largest tax increase on the middle class and poor that we have had in a very long long time, called obamacare? Really dude whats the deficit right now?
> 
> What two unfounded wars? are you saying are troops were not funded?
> 
> 
> Where is your supporting evidence that the right wing hates minorities, and voters suppression?
> 
> Broken economy? started under whose government control?
> 
> Hows this for a rebuttal class?
> No cussing insulting or name calling.
Click to expand...


rdean is simply a bigot.

He's using politics to provide cover for it.


----------



## Zona

This is a pretty dumb damn thread.  Seriously.


----------



## HenryBHough

Angry?

You haven't seen angry.

Not yet.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> This is a pretty dumb damn thread.  Seriously.



That was a pretty dumb damn post too.  Which is why it's tough to take you seriously.


----------



## midcan5

Why is this nonsense in philosophy? Americans are no more angry today than they ever were, the primary difference today is the whiners on the right and the can't do GOP. This faux anger is kinda like the whining of children who don't get what they want. In a sense it is the result of years of privilege and the empty values that often brings to people. When nothing is required of you, and you are provided with all, and when you do not suffer either need or the requirement to serve, you become the modern whining wingnut of the right and of the tea party. The tea party represents the other end of the contented, the old contented and mentally lazy. Bah humbug, whine on whiners, it's what you do best. Excellent reading below for the interested. 

"Something is profoundly wrong with the way we live today. For thirty years we have made a virtue out of the pursuit of material self-interest: indeed, this very pursuit now constitutes whatever remains of our sense of collective purpose. We know what things cost but have no idea what they are worth. We no longer ask of a judicial ruling or a legislative act: is it good? Is it fair? Is it just? Is it right? Will it help bring about a better society or a better world? Those used to be the political questions, even if they invited no easy answers. We must learn once again to pose them."  Tony Judt 'Ill Fares the Land'

"To serve contentment, there were and are three basic requirements.  One is the need to defend the general limitation on government as regards the economy; there must be a doctrine that offers a feasible presumption against government intervention...The second, more specific need is to find social justification for the untrammeled, uninhibited pursuit and possession of wealth....There is need for demonstration that the pursuit of wealth or even less spectacular well-being serves a serious, even grave social purpose....The third need is to justify a reduced sense of public responsibility for the poor.  Those so situated, the members of the functional and socially immobilised underclass, must, in some very real way, be seen as the architects of their own fate.  If not, they could be, however marginally, on the conscience of the comfortable."  John Kenneth Galbraith, The Culture of Contentment

"'Practical' politics, it is held, calls for policies that appeal to the fortunate. The poor do not vote; the alert politician bids for the comfortable and the rich. This would be politically foolish for the Democratic Party; those whose primary concern is to protect their income, their capital and their business interest will always vote for the party that most strongly affirms its service to their pecuniary well-being. This is and has always been the republicans. The Democrats have no future as a low grade substitute.."  John Kenneth Galbraith 'The Good Society'


----------



## G.T.

R.C. Christian said:


> When the shit hits the fan unarmed cowards ^^^ will hide in caves to evade our wrath after all other methods to exterminate us fail, LOL.


----------



## kiwiman127

Politically, it's quite clear that a majority of Americans are mad at BOTH parties.  All they do is play politics and get nothing done.  A for a majority of Washington politicians it's do it my way or hit the highway.  
Americans want a functional compromising environment that represents the welfare of all Americans, not just a minority.  But they are not getting their wishes.  Thus the uncertainty that leads to anger.
When Washington flounders, the whole country flounders.


----------



## Peterf

Katzndogz said:


> The more multicultural we become the angrier we will get.   The happiest most peaceful nation is Denmark.   They have draconian immigration laws limiting immigration to a mere trickle and those have to be skilled and agree to become fully, culturally, Danish.
> 
> BBC News - Do Denmark's immigration laws breach human rights?



Not so.   Two countries that I know well suffer from excessive immigration. Sweden and the UK.    The Swedish net immigration rate has shifted from 1.68/1000 to 1.67 over the last 8 years, and the UK's from 2.1 to 2.6.

The Danish stats are a shift from 2.55 to 2.35; a modest decrease.    But its not a 'trickle' - its still a flood.    And if you believe that 'fully culturally Danish' spiel you'll believe anything!  Most immigrants will get themselves a Danish passport for convenience and carry on hating Denmark and the Danes.


----------



## Peterf

HenryBHough said:


> Angry?
> 
> You haven't seen angry.
> 
> Not yet.




But you will when Americans finally learn that their country is broke and that they are living way beyond their means on money borrowed from foreigners.   When interest rates double and triple then you will see anger like never before.


----------



## G.T.

Peterf said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry?
> 
> You haven't seen angry.
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will when Americans finally learn that their country is broke and that they are living way beyond their means on money borrowed from foreigners.   When interest rates double and triple then you will see anger like never before.
Click to expand...


The biggest party the Government is borrowing from is Americans. Not foreigners.


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry?
> 
> You haven't seen angry.
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will when Americans finally learn that their country is broke and that they are living way beyond their means on money borrowed from foreigners.   When interest rates double and triple then you will see anger like never before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest party the Government is borrowing from is Americans. Not foreigners.
Click to expand...


Stealing from Social Security, Medicare, and spending $85billion a month in bailouts to fat-cats in the stockmarket to make the economy look better than it really is. Before long we'll be $20trillion in debt. Then Osama will raise taxes and crash the economy. And the teabagging sob wonders why we're angry.


----------



## Sunshine

mudwhistle said:


> *Is America Becoming More Angry?*
> 
> NEW YORK (MYFOXNY) -
> 
> Some are describing this as "America's anger epidemic." And there are a few reasons: uncertainty in the job market and the economy, working long hours -- on average about one month more now than they did in the 1970s and with less vacation.
> 
> So if it seems like Americans are angrier these days it's because we are.
> 
> What has you seeing red? Maybe it's the traffic or the ups and downs of the stock market. For one guy seen on a viral video, he threw a tantrum over a city street trombone player. I guess he didn't like the tune.
> 
> And of course, there are the celebrity meltdowns, like Alec Baldwin's epic fail last week when he blew up at Fox 5 reporter Linda Schmidt.
> 
> Singer Chris Brown was also just ordered to spend three months in rehab after reading he threw a rock through his own mother's car window.
> 
> Dr. Sudeepta Varma, a psychiatrist, said it is not all a coincidence. Americans really are angrier now than they've ever been before.
> 
> A recent study from the USA Today found 60 percent of Americans report feeling angry or irritable. That is up from 50 percent when a similar poll was taken in 2011.
> 
> Read more: America's anger epidemic: why? - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook​



I don't know about more angry.  But definitely more rude.  More and more people, who have it all, like Alec Baldwin are airing their dirty laundry in public, which was a no no in times plast.  These hateful liberals on here are exemplified by the two quotes in my signature line.  Only a couple of feral apes would say something like that to anyone.  It has always been liberals who were filled with venom, now THEY think America is 'unfair' for sure.  Whether they see the opportunities that are there for us all, I cannot say.  But they don't avail themselves of those opportunities, and then get a big ole victim schtick about what all they don't have.  Time to sit and while away the hours on a message board is not one of those things.  Moreover, I'd say that a lot of the rudeness is just the typical hateful north east attitude fanning out over the country via the mass media. If they came here, they would get put in their place in short order!


----------



## Sunshine

R.C. Christian said:


> "Anger is more useful than despair. Basic psychology is among my subroutines" - J.E.D.



Despair is what occurs when one's anger is repressed or suppressed.


----------



## Sunshine

Pennywise said:


> I'll say straight up that Alec Baldwin has issues, no doubt. But, the way celebrities are harassed by press and parasitic paparazzi is more vile than the angry outbursts. People often say "well it goes with the territory of being a public figure", and that is true to a degree, but our culture is obsessed with celebrity and our media do not know proper boundaries.
> 
> It's not right that a man can't even get into his car without being assaulted by media parasites. It's grotesque. And I say all this as a person who is not a fan of Baldwin nor how he comports himself.



Not everywhere.  I lived among them in Nashville for 20 years.  Nicole Kidman, et. al can shop any mall or store in Nashville and be completely ignored.  The hullabaloo surrounding celebs is largely created by their promoters to further their careers.


----------



## Sunshine

HenryBHough said:


> This thread pisses ME off.
> 
> Obama?
> 
> Not worth getting agitated over.  When the fall comes it will be fun to watch.



The fall has come many times during this administration.  It's just that no one on the hill is willing to deal with it.  They are doing like the rest of us, waiting it out and saying, 'this too shall pass.'  

I just feel the need to write my congressman again.


----------



## Sunshine

Amelia said:


> As we lose touch with things which are innately rewarding, frustration increases.
> 
> We are an instant gratification culture.  An increasingly graceless culture.  An increasingly uncultured culture.  Courtesy has been undervalued.
> 
> Things we could rely on are no more.
> 
> We're like fractious 3-year-olds who need a nap.  No wonder anger is on the rise.



In order to work with diverse groups of people one has to learn about their cultures.  Not every culture is into instant gratification.  But for one which is growing in leaps and bounds in this country instant gratification isn't soon enough.  We always know who will sit on the call light in the hospitals.


----------



## Sunshine

mudwhistle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Right Wingers could be any more angry.  Or nuts.  Or strange.  And most, if not all, of the problems facing this country, they started.  The Bush Tax Deficits.  The two unfunded wars.  The hatred of minorities.  The broken economy. Voter suppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of lies and misinformation I have been talking about If the higher ups want to clean the board up they should start with shit like this
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about, just using liberal talking points
> If Bush tax deficit were so bad why did obama continue them and when he let them sun set why have the middle class felt the affect of the increase?
> And speaking of taxes hows that largest tax increase on the middle class and poor that we have had in a very long long time, called obamacare? Really dude whats the deficit right now?
> 
> What two unfounded wars? are you saying are troops were not funded?
> 
> 
> Where is your supporting evidence that the right wing hates minorities, and voters suppression?
> 
> Broken economy? started under whose government control?
> 
> Hows this for a rebuttal class?
> No cussing insulting or name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rdean is simply a bigot.
> 
> He's using politics to provide cover for it.
Click to expand...


Well, I negged him for it.  I regret that I can only give him 1 in 48 hours.


----------



## Sunshine

Zona said:


> This is a pretty dumb damn thread.  Seriously.



*Neg!*


----------



## Sunshine

Peterf said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry?
> 
> You haven't seen angry.
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will when Americans finally learn that their country is broke and that they are living way beyond their means on money borrowed from foreigners.   When interest rates double and triple then you will see anger like never before.
Click to expand...


Your own country is nothing to write home about.  MYOB.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you will when Americans finally learn that their country is broke and that they are living way beyond their means on money borrowed from foreigners.   When interest rates double and triple then you will see anger like never before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest party the Government is borrowing from is Americans. Not foreigners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stealing from Social Security, Medicare, and spending $85billion a month in bailouts to fat-cats in the stockmarket to make the economy look better than it really is. Before long we'll be $20trillion in debt. Then Osama will raise taxes and crash the economy. And the teabagging sob wonders why we're angry.
Click to expand...


I know why you're angry - it's because you spend your days actively LOOKING for things to get angry about, and then come and relay them to a message board as fast as you can like a chatty gossiping cathy.


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest party the Government is borrowing from is Americans. Not foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing from Social Security, Medicare, and spending $85billion a month in bailouts to fat-cats in the stockmarket to make the economy look better than it really is. Before long we'll be $20trillion in debt. Then Osama will raise taxes and crash the economy. And the teabagging sob wonders why we're angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know why you're angry - it's because you spend your days actively LOOKING for things to get angry about, and then come and relay them to a message board as fast as you can like a chatty gossiping cathy.
Click to expand...


Alright soccer-mom.

Thanks for the spittle laced response.

Seems to me that's all you do. I'm just reacting to the news. I have better things to do than that. I comment on what I see every day and you respond with personal attacks. You sound pretty angry if you ask me.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing from Social Security, Medicare, and spending $85billion a month in bailouts to fat-cats in the stockmarket to make the economy look better than it really is. Before long we'll be $20trillion in debt. Then Osama will raise taxes and crash the economy. And the teabagging sob wonders why we're angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know why you're angry - it's because you spend your days actively LOOKING for things to get angry about, and then come and relay them to a message board as fast as you can like a chatty gossiping cathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright soccer-mom.
> 
> Thanks for the spittle laced response.
> 
> Seems to me that's all you do. I'm just reacting to the news. I have better things to do than that. I comment on what I see every day and you respond with personal attacks. You sound pretty angry if you ask me.
Click to expand...


I call it like I see it, you're an obsessive sky is falling. Your anger is self inflicted.


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know why you're angry - it's because you spend your days actively LOOKING for things to get angry about, and then come and relay them to a message board as fast as you can like a chatty gossiping cathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright soccer-mom.
> 
> Thanks for the spittle laced response.
> 
> Seems to me that's all you do. I'm just reacting to the news. I have better things to do than that. I comment on what I see every day and you respond with personal attacks. You sound pretty angry if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call it like I see it, you're an obsessive sky is falling. Your anger is self inflicted.
Click to expand...


Yeah, right, yeah sure, uhuh.

Obama never lied, the debt isn't really $17.2 trillion, our troops aren't being killed because of Obama's ROEs, the website has been working perfectly, 5 million people didn't lose their insurance, Russia didn't bail Osama out of a jam over Syria and didn't take over our space program, my electric bill didn't double, gas prices didn't double, 43 million people aren't on foodstamps, Iraq isn't worse off than it was under Bush, Christians aren't being slaughtered by the bushel in every country Osama sticks his nose into, Osama isn't propping up the market with digital cash, Osama didn't take over most of the American auto industry, Obama didn't rig the election by sending the IRS after the opposition, and the NSA isn't spying on us...

Happy now?????


----------



## G.T.

See what I mean. 

Lists of everything wrong on deck and ready to go. 

When Republicans take back over, it will be the polar opposite. You'll be defending all the good news and ignoring/deflecting from the bad. 

In other words:


"blah blah blah blah blah blah blah"


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> See what I mean.
> 
> Lists of everything wrong on deck and ready to go.
> 
> When Republicans take back over, it will be the polar opposite. You'll be defending all the good news and ignoring/deflecting from the bad.
> 
> In other words:
> 
> 
> "blah blah blah blah blah blah blah"



There's more but that was what was on the top of my head.

I see very little good news, mainly because I don't park my channel on PMSNBC.

I don't care what you libs promise to do because that doesn't pay my bills. I don't care how mad it makes you, I'm going do whatever I can to make sure the truth comes out. You want me to be like you, a good little sheep without a care in the world. As long as those hated teabaggers aren't in charge to you it's all gravy. Going through life in ignorant-bliss.


----------



## G.T.

lol


----------



## mudwhistle

Let's face it, if Obama wasn't such a douchebag the MSM wouldn't have to cover for him and you wouldn't have to defend him from his critics.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> Let's face it, if Obama wasn't such a douchebag the MSM wouldn't have to cover for him and you wouldn't have to defend him from his critics.



I don't have to defend him


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it, if Obama wasn't such a douchebag the MSM wouldn't have to cover for him and you wouldn't have to defend him from his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to defend him
Click to expand...


Then why do it?

Move the fuck on, housemom.


----------



## AquaAthena

mudwhistle said:


> Actually most of the anger is being caused by those who feel that this country has been unfair.



Actually, I think the anger and hatred comes from having no leader and the resulting lawlessness then frustration accompanied by the knowledge of having no control over anything, leaving one feeling impotent and ready to explode. 

Hope, change and transparency. 

We did get the change.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's face it, if Obama wasn't such a douchebag the MSM wouldn't have to cover for him and you wouldn't have to defend him from his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to defend him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do it?
> 
> Move the fuck on, housemom.
Click to expand...


I'm a working father. 

I do it when it's unfounded criticism. 

Also because I have an obsession with lighting fires under the feet of the obsessive. 

Ironic AND hypocritical!


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to defend him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do it?
> 
> Move the fuck on, housemom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a working father.
> 
> I do it when it's unfounded criticism.
> 
> Also because I have an obsession with lighting fires under the feet of the obsessive.
> 
> Ironic AND hypocritical!
Click to expand...


Clean up your own house first before you try to clean up someone else.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do it?
> 
> Move the fuck on, housemom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a working father.
> 
> I do it when it's unfounded criticism.
> 
> Also because I have an obsession with lighting fires under the feet of the obsessive.
> 
> Ironic AND hypocritical!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clean up your own house first before you try to clean up someone else.
Click to expand...


Says a guy with six million OP's trashing a man who doesn't even know that he exists.


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a working father.
> 
> I do it when it's unfounded criticism.
> 
> Also because I have an obsession with lighting fires under the feet of the obsessive.
> 
> Ironic AND hypocritical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean up your own house first before you try to clean up someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says a guy with six million OP's trashing a man who doesn't even know that he exists.
Click to expand...


What does that mean?

Fyi, I don't want that evil bastard to know who I am.

I know you have the urge to eat 9 lengths of his shit but why do it in public?


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clean up your own house first before you try to clean up someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says a guy with six million OP's trashing a man who doesn't even know that he exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Fyi, I don't want that evil bastard to know who I am.
> 
> I know you have the urge to eat 9 lengths of his shit but why do it in public?
Click to expand...


It means your house isn't clean and youre trying daily and quite obsessively to disparage someone else's. 

That's what that means.


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says a guy with six million OP's trashing a man who doesn't even know that he exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Fyi, I don't want that evil bastard to know who I am.
> 
> I know you have the urge to eat 9 lengths of his shit but why do it in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means your house isn't clean and youre trying daily and quite obsessively to disparage someone else's.
> 
> That's what that means.
Click to expand...


I don't support the GOP.

Not the current leadership.

You, however, swallow every single lie that Dems tell. Then attack anyone who calls it a lie.

Fix your party first Dad.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Fyi, I don't want that evil bastard to know who I am.
> 
> I know you have the urge to eat 9 lengths of his shit but why do it in public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means your house isn't clean and youre trying daily and quite obsessively to disparage someone else's.
> 
> That's what that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support the GOP.
> 
> Not the current leadership.
> 
> You, however, swallow every single lie that Dems tell. Then attack anyone who calls it a lie.
> 
> Fix your party first Dad.
Click to expand...


I don't shill for a party, dipstick. That's you. all day.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jughead said:


> Well, with the millions of Americans who've had their health insurance plans cancelled recently, I can see why America is becoming more angry.



Millions?  Are you sure, do you have evidence this is so?  Please post in response to my question, otherwise you might be considered ... well, you know.


----------



## PixieStix

mudwhistle said:


> *Is America Becoming More Angry?*
> 
> NEW YORK (MYFOXNY) -
> 
> Some are describing this as "America's anger epidemic." And there are a few reasons: uncertainty in the job market and the economy, working long hours -- on average about one month more now than they did in the 1970s and with less vacation.
> 
> So if it seems like Americans are angrier these days it's because we are.
> 
> What has you seeing red? Maybe it's the traffic or the ups and downs of the stock market. For one guy seen on a viral video, he threw a tantrum over a city street trombone player. I guess he didn't like the tune.
> 
> And of course, there are the celebrity meltdowns, like Alec Baldwin's epic fail last week when he blew up at Fox 5 reporter Linda Schmidt.
> 
> Singer Chris Brown was also just ordered to spend three months in rehab after reading he threw a rock through his own mother's car window.
> 
> Dr. Sudeepta Varma, a psychiatrist, said it is not all a coincidence. Americans really are angrier now than they've ever been before.
> 
> A recent study from the USA Today found 60 percent of Americans report feeling angry or irritable. That is up from 50 percent when a similar poll was taken in 2011.
> 
> Read more: America's anger epidemic: why? - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook​




Well, that just pisses me off


----------



## mudwhistle

Wry Catcher said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with the millions of Americans who've had their health insurance plans cancelled recently, I can see why America is becoming more angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions?  Are you sure, do you have evidence this is so?  Please post in response to my question, otherwise you might be considered ... well, you know.
Click to expand...


5 million served so far..........

Now you know why Obama pushed back the group plan mandates till after the 2014 elections.


----------



## kiwiman127

Sunshine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is America Becoming More Angry?*
> 
> NEW YORK (MYFOXNY) -
> 
> Some are describing this as "America's anger epidemic." And there are a few reasons: uncertainty in the job market and the economy, working long hours -- on average about one month more now than they did in the 1970s and with less vacation.
> 
> So if it seems like Americans are angrier these days it's because we are.
> 
> What has you seeing red? Maybe it's the traffic or the ups and downs of the stock market. For one guy seen on a viral video, he threw a tantrum over a city street trombone player. I guess he didn't like the tune.
> 
> And of course, there are the celebrity meltdowns, like Alec Baldwin's epic fail last week when he blew up at Fox 5 reporter Linda Schmidt.
> 
> Singer Chris Brown was also just ordered to spend three months in rehab after reading he threw a rock through his own mother's car window.
> 
> Dr. Sudeepta Varma, a psychiatrist, said it is not all a coincidence. Americans really are angrier now than they've ever been before.
> 
> A recent study from the USA Today found 60 percent of Americans report feeling angry or irritable. That is up from 50 percent when a similar poll was taken in 2011.
> 
> Read more: America's anger epidemic: why? - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about more angry.  But definitely more rude.  More and more people, who have it all, like Alec Baldwin are airing their dirty laundry in public, which was a no no in times plast.  These hateful liberals on here are exemplified by the two quotes in my signature line.  Only a couple of feral apes would say something like that to anyone.  It has always been liberals who were filled with venom, now THEY think America is 'unfair' for sure.  Whether they see the opportunities that are there for us all, I cannot say.  But they don't avail themselves of those opportunities, and then get a big ole victim schtick about what all they don't have.  Time to sit and while away the hours on a message board is not one of those things.  Moreover, I'd say that a lot of the rudeness is just the typical hateful north east attitude fanning out over the country via the mass media. If they came here, they would get put in their place in short order!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't base much if anything on Alex Baldwin, he's a pompous prick.


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means your house isn't clean and youre trying daily and quite obsessively to disparage someone else's.
> 
> That's what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support the GOP.
> 
> Not the current leadership.
> 
> You, however, swallow every single lie that Dems tell. Then attack anyone who calls it a lie.
> 
> Fix your party first Dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't shill for a party, dipstick. That's you. all day.
Click to expand...


And you sir are a liar......


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support the GOP.
> 
> Not the current leadership.
> 
> You, however, swallow every single lie that Dems tell. Then attack anyone who calls it a lie.
> 
> Fix your party first Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shill for a party, dipstick. That's you. all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you sir are a liar......
Click to expand...


false


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shill for a party, dipstick. That's you. all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you sir are a liar......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> false
Click to expand...


Liar


----------



## Sunshine

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't shill for a party, dipstick. That's you. all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you sir are a liar......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> false
Click to expand...


Lair!


----------



## Jughead

Wry Catcher said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with the millions of Americans who've had their health insurance plans cancelled recently, I can see why America is becoming more angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millions?  Are you sure, do you have evidence this is so?  Please post in response to my question, otherwise you might be considered ... well, you know.
Click to expand...


Quote from Fox News:



> For workers, their experience could mirror that of the 5 million or so on the individual market who already received cancellation notices because their plans did not meet new standards under the Affordable Care Act.



The worst is yet to come:



> A new and independent analysis of ObamaCare warns of a ticking time bomb, predicting a second wave of 50 million to 100 million insurance policy cancellations next fall -- right before the mid-term elections.



Second wave of health plan cancellations looms | Fox News


----------



## midcan5

Sunshine said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you sir are a liar......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> false
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lair!
Click to expand...


OMG such profound philosophical dialogue, it just blows one away. I mean if there were a stupid Philosophy section, Sunshine would really shine. My post was disagreeable but the moronic crap above is not? I think the hardest thing for people is to see themselves. 

Was it disagreeable because it required thought?  Something you know nothing about.



			
				Sunshine said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -3861 reputation points from Sunshine.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> That is a disagreeable post.
> 
> Regards,
> Sunshine
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## mudwhistle

midcan5 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> false
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lair!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG such profound philosophical dialogue, it just blows one away. I mean if there were a stupid Philosophy section, Sunshine would really shine. My post was disagreeable but the moronic crap above is not? I think the hardest thing for people is to see themselves.
> 
> Was it disagreeable because it required thought?  Something you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -3861 reputation points from Sunshine.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> That is a disagreeable post.
> 
> Regards,
> Sunshine
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Liar...........


----------



## Sunshine

mudwhistle said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG such profound philosophical dialogue, it just blows one away. I mean if there were a stupid Philosophy section, Sunshine would really shine. My post was disagreeable but the moronic crap above is not? I think the hardest thing for people is to see themselves.
> 
> Was it disagreeable because it required thought?  Something you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -3861 reputation points from Sunshine.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> That is a disagreeable post.
> 
> Regards,
> Sunshine
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar...........
Click to expand...


Such a dimwit she doesn't even get the joke~!


----------



## Peterf

Sunshine said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry?
> 
> You haven't seen angry.
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will when Americans finally learn that their country is broke and that they are living way beyond their means on money borrowed from foreigners.   When interest rates double and triple then you will see anger like never before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own country is nothing to write home about.  MYOB.
Click to expand...


True, there is much wrong with Sweden.   But it is not up to its eyes in debt like the US.

One of the scariest things is the willful, determined ignorance of American pols and public alike.


----------



## HenryBHough

I never hear of Sweden without recalling the little jibe about The Great Sweden/Norway conflict of so many years ago....

*"One thousand swedes
run through the weeds
Pursued by ONE
Norwegian"*


----------



## Peterf

HenryBHough said:


> I never hear of Sweden without recalling the little jibe about The Great Sweden/Norway conflict of so many years ago....
> 
> *"One thousand swedes
> run through the weeds
> Pursued by ONE
> Norwegian"*



Oddly enough I've never heard that.

In 1906 Norway broke away from Sweden to become an independent country.    No war, no fighting, no violence of any sort.    And no one running through weeds - or reeds even.


----------



## mal

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means your house isn't clean and youre trying daily and quite obsessively to disparage someone else's.
> 
> That's what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support the GOP.
> 
> Not the current leadership.
> 
> You, however, swallow every single lie that Dems tell. Then attack anyone who calls it a lie.
> 
> Fix your party first Dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't shill for a party, dipstick. That's you. all day.
Click to expand...


Yoar Delusional at this point, Sucker Punching Faggot. 



peace...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

mudwhistle said:


> *Is America Becoming More Angry?*
> 
> NEW YORK (MYFOXNY) -
> 
> Some are describing this as "America's anger epidemic." And there are a few reasons: uncertainty in the job market and the economy, working long hours -- on average about one month more now than they did in the 1970s and with less vacation.
> 
> So if it seems like Americans are angrier these days it's because we are.
> 
> What has you seeing red? Maybe it's the traffic or the ups and downs of the stock market. For one guy seen on a viral video, he threw a tantrum over a city street trombone player. I guess he didn't like the tune.
> 
> And of course, there are the celebrity meltdowns, like Alec Baldwin's epic fail last week when he blew up at Fox 5 reporter Linda Schmidt.
> 
> Singer Chris Brown was also just ordered to spend three months in rehab after reading he threw a rock through his own mother's car window.
> 
> Dr. Sudeepta Varma, a psychiatrist, said it is not all a coincidence. Americans really are angrier now than they've ever been before.
> 
> A recent study from the USA Today found 60 percent of Americans report feeling angry or irritable. That is up from 50 percent when a similar poll was taken in 2011.
> 
> Read more: America's anger epidemic: why? - New York News
> Follow us: @myfoxny on Twitter | Fox5NY on Facebook​
> The left has been talking about this for years.
> 
> They blame the increase in anger on the Tea Party.
> 
> Actually most of the anger is being caused by those who feel that this country has been unfair.



And maybe if we continue to ignore the real reasons fairies will fix everything magically. 

Article: Body Pleasure and the Origins of Violence

"A neuropsychologist contends that the greatest threat to world peace comes from those nations which have the most depriving environments for their children and which are most repressive of sexual affection and female sexuality."

"As a developmental neuropsychologist I have devoted a great deal of study to the peculiar relationship between violence and pleasure. I am now convinced that the deprivation of physical sensory pleasure is the principal root cause of violence. Laboratory experiments with animals show that pleasure and violence have a reciprocal relationship, that is, the presence of one inhibits the other. A raging, violent animal will abruptly calm down when electrodes stimulate the pleasure centers of its brain. Likewise, stimulating the violence centers in the brain can terminate the animal's sensual pleasure and peaceful behavior. When the brain's pleasure circuits are 'on,' the violence circuits are 'off,' and vice versa. Among human beings, a pleasure-prone personality rarely displays violence or aggressive behaviors, and a violent personality has little ability to tolerate, experience, or enjoy sensuously pleasing activities. As either violence or pleasure goes up, the other goes down."


----------

